# Electric Hook-up at Shepton in January.



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I have now received the details for the Electric Hook-ups: 

The cost is £16.45 for a 6amp hook-up for the full show weekend (Thurs -Mon)

These are not available individually but have to be booked as a club (minimum order is 10). They also have to be booked and paid for before 1st December 2008. 

To enable me to get the payment and booking to them before their close date, closing date for contacting me to book a hook-up on MHF will be 17th November2008.

If you would like to book a hook-up please PM me as soon as possible and I will send you details of where to send the cheque.

If you have to cancel for any reason unfortunately there can be no refunds, we will do our best to sell it to someone else for you, but obviously cannot guarantee that will be possible.

I look forward to hearing from you all


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EHU*

Jenny

I think I am coming to Shepton, but probably only for three nights. Would EHU be still available for that?

Russell


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell

Its the same price £16.45 it doesn't matter how many nights you are there for if you have booked electric you have it available from Thursday to Monday



Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EHU*

Hi Jacqui

No worry - I would rather have it that not. I could probably arrive late on the Thursday. Will sort it out nearer the time.

Russell


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Just a little BUMP :wink:


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jen,

Can you put us down for electric, please. Will send money when you let us know details.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*EHU @ Shepton*

I've PM'd you on this -did it get there ??

Thanks

Harry


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi coulstock

I have received your PM and answered it. :lol:


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Shepton Mallett - Dropout*

Jen

Sorry - dropping out of Shepton rally - clash of priorities !! -sorry for the inconvenience

Harry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Harry I will delete you from the rally list


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Lots of you have now contacted me regarding hook-ups and indeed most of you have already paid, thanks for that, it makes my life easier.

If anyone else intending going to this show would like an electric hook-up please add yourself to our Rally list PM me as soon as possible. Thanks.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Have pm`d you twice, but have had no reply. I need details to send cheque.
Many thanks, Sue.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sue

I haven't received a PM from you :?: :?:

Have they left your outbox? Maybe they didn't have a title in which case they would just have disappeared into the ether :roll: 

I will send details via PM now.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyone else decided to join us at Shepton in January?

If you have, do you want a hook-up?

Please add your name to our provisional list of attendees, book with Stone Leisure, confirm on our list and PM me for details of payment for Hook-up.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Come on folks get adding your names to the rally list for Shepton and if you want Electric please pm Clianthus Jenny for details of where to send your cheque, if you don't book it you don't get it :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just added my name to the list for Shepton and sent you a pm Jenny as I would like electric please.

Hi Russell if you are going we might get to meet you and Jenny at long last!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Rita

Hope you are enjoying yourselves in France. I have replied to your PM, look forward to seeing you again at the show.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jenny, I have sent you a PM.

Lovely weather here in France


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Rita

You have a reply to your PM. Cheers.

Enjoy the rest of your time in France.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more wanting to book electric ? if you don't book it you don't get it :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I have been contacted to request electric hook-up and for payment details by 27 attendees. As yet I have only received cheques from 17 of them!!

If you do intend coming to Shepton in January and require a hook-up unless I receive payment in full before 17th November I will be unable to pre-pay or book your hook-up!

So can all the people who have requested one let me have payment as soon as you can. Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming to Shepton in January? we have room for 50 and if you want electric please be quick letting Clianthus (Jenny) know, and sending your cheque to her so she can book it a.s.a.p please.




Jacquie


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Jenny

Can you please put us down for electric. Have sent you a PM.

Brian


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Just booked up for the show, so can you send me details and can get cheque in post. 
Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Gonewiththewind said:


> Just booked up for the show, so can you send me details and can get cheque in post.
> Thanks


Hi Gonewiththewind

Can you please add yourself to the rally list and pm Clianthus regarding the electric she will then send you details of where to send the cheque. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Call me thick  

If you would like to join our group, please put your name on our provisional list of attendees. Book with the organisers, Stone Leisure, taking care to do a club booking, with Motorhomefacts.com as your club. When you have booked confirm yourself on the MHF list.

Put my name on provisional List.
Booked on line with Stone Leisure.

How do I confirm myself on the MHF list?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Gonewiththewind

I have confirmed you on the MHF list.

You normally confirm via the MHF e-mail which you receive when you put your name down provisionally. Some members do not seem to receive this e-mail in which case we can confirm for you.

I have also sent you a PM with payment details for electric hook-up.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It's time we went to a rally so I've sent a PM for you to add us to the rally, hope thats the right way.
Does anyone know what the ground conditions are usually like?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hard as concrete


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

MikeCo said:


> It's time we went to a rally so I've sent a PM for you to add us to the rally, hope thats the right way.
> Does anyone know what the ground conditions are usually like?


Hi Mike

Please add yourself to the rally list on the main page.
If you require electric please pm Clianthus (Jenny)

We have a hard standing pitch at Shepton no worries about getting stuck

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Mike

I see you have put your name on the MHF rally list. Don't forget to confirm your attendance once you have booked with Stone Leisure. 

I have just sent a reply to your PM.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi. Did you recieve our cheque ok?

Sue and Ian.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Back in UK.

I sent the cheque for electric yesterday. Will book with Stone Leisure soon.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sue and Ian

Thanks, I have received the cheque ok, I have been away for the weekend so only got back to the post this afternoon. I have sent you a PM.

Hi Rita

Thanks for the cheque. I have replied to the query in your note in a PM.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

The following members have contacted me requesting hook-up information but have not yet sent payment:

Rapide561
arvy
gjc

I'd be grateful if you could let me know if you still want a hook-up and let me have your cheque before 17th November as I need to have all cheques cleared before I pay for the hook-ups.

If anyone else wants to join us at the show and needs a hook-up please contact me as soon as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EHU*

Apologies - this is in hand, as the actress said to the Bishop when she waved her wooden leg.

Russell


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Last few days to book hook-up*

Hi Everyone

We still have space in our rally area, so if anyone else wants to join us at this show get your names on the rally list.

If you want an Electric hook-up you need to have payment with me before 17th November.

That means this is the last few days to book a hook-up!! So as I will not be on-line between Thurs 13th Nov and Mon 17th Nov please PM LadyJ (Jacquie) for payment details as soon as possible.

I regret that anyone whose cheque is not with me by 17th November will NOT get a hook-up. That is the final date for payment.

I have to pay the Electrical contractors before the 1st December and need to have all the cheques cleared before I make the payment, otherwise if any of the cheques "bounce" I will be out of pocket.

I look forward to receiving your cheques. Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Now come on own up who hasn't sent there cheques to Jen for the electric :roll: if you haven't paid for it you don't get it, so be quick dispatching your money to Jen please. You only have today and tomorrow to post it 8O so it is with Jen by Monday 17th November.


We do still have room for a few more on our hard standing pitch so if any more of you want to join us please add yourselves to the rally list and if you want electric please pm Me for the address to send the cheque.

If you don't want electric just add yourselves to the rally list and book with Stone Leisure a.s.a.p please.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Cheques received from arvy and CatherineandSteve thanks guys.

gjc still NO cheque ? have you sent it?

Also have the following folks booked with Stone Leisure now? as you are still showing unconfirmed

Dooney
motorhomer2
Rapide561
gjc



Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Ta Jacquie  

Steve


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

I'm afraid booking for Electric hook-up at this show is now closed.

However you can still book to attend the show until 2/1/2009, either by post, phone or on-line:

http://www.stoneleisure.com/the_motorhome_us_rv_show/the_outdoor_leisure_show_2/


----------

